# Mystery breed



## Jenni (Mar 29, 2015)

:?: G'day. My name is Jenni, I'm from Australia. I have only 2 pet mice, one long hair, the other I don't know. This other one when I got her she looked pregnant but apparentely it's her breed. I can't get back intouch with the lady I go her from to find out what this breed is. Could anyone let me know.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello.Do you have a picture?


----------



## Jenni (Mar 29, 2015)

I do but I don't know how to post it on here.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm going to guess that you have a brindle (A^vy). Will wait for pictures


----------

